# xorg does not work with drm-kmod



## sprock (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello,

I updated a system a couple of days ago, since when xorg does not work with drm-kmod.  I have currently installed twm and xinit and am using startx for troubleshooting.

Symptoms: Upon running startx only the upper half of the screen is visible, the lower half remaining black.  When I exit twm the console no longer works properly, for example commands are not echoed back to the screen.

configuration:


```
/etc/rc.conf
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="earwig.local"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

# Video & X related stuff
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
#gnome_enable="YES"
#webcamd_enable="YES"
[CODE]

[CODE]pkg info -x drm-kmod
drm-kmod-g20190710
```


```
freebsd-version 
11.4-RELEASE-p6
```

Thanks for any help.
sprock[/CODE][/CODE]


----------



## sprock (Dec 18, 2020)

Forgot this:


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x04921025 chip=0x01528086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7800000, size 4194304, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
```


----------



## Argentum (Dec 19, 2020)

sprock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I updated a system a couple of days ago, since when xorg does not work with drm-kmod.  I have currently installed twm and xinit and am using startx for troubleshooting.
> 
> ...


Did you update to 11.4? FreeBSD has 12.2 today. My suggestion is to update to 12.2 first and then install graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod after that.

Before you start Xorg or twm, check with `kldstat` ans system logs that your DRM actually starts.
After that try to run `Xorg -configure` in your root home directory and see the file generated: xorg.conf.new. Does it look good.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 19, 2020)

An update to 12.2 is not needed. FreeBSD still serves graphics/drm-fbsd11.2-kmod for 11.4. (Don't let the names fool you, the description says it's for 11.4). If it have worked for you before the update then i suggest to rebuild the port from ports.


----------



## sprock (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you for your replies.

My update was just to get the latest patch to 11.4.  I've been trying to keep all my machines on the same versions and, since I run a small cluster that is currently on 11.4, and which I'd rather not disturb, I have hesitated to move to 12.2.  I have now compiled drm-kmod on the offending machine and, after moving a stale xorg.conf out of the way and switching to 'latest' in the package configuration to access gnome packages, the machine is back up.   This is the only machine I have that uses binary packages, and the only one using a desktop vs a window manager, all other use my repo built with poudriere and I wanted to avoid building gnome or kde.   I have now decided to go ahead and build gnome and my poudriere machine is currently grinding through lang/rust.  Oh my, what a beast.

Thanks again.


----------

